# Neue Graka für ca. 100 EURO



## JimBeam1 (3. Juli 2011)

*Neue Graka für ca. 100 EURO*

Hallo,

an meinem in die Jahre gekommenen Gamer-PC hat sich die Graka verabschiedet und ich brauche eine Neue.
System: AMD Athlon X2 6000+
             Windows Vista Home Premium 32bit
             4 GB RAM

meine alte GraKa war eine Geforce 8800 GTS 640 MB

Für das System brauche ich sicher keine moderne Granate, deshalb wollte ich so um 100 EURO ausgeben und da
ist mir die ATI Radeon HD5770 aufgefallen. Angeblich soll die für unter 100 EURO zu bekommen sein.

Ist die empfehlenswert, oder was würdet ihr preis-/leistungsmäßig vorschlagen?

Gruß
Jim


----------



## svd (3. Juli 2011)

Ja, HD5770 Karten sind preislich schon unter 85€ gefallen. Ein ziemlich guter Preis.

Allerdings hat der Rest des Computers auch schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel.
Wenn du vorhast, in näherer Zukunft umzusteigen, könnte sich unter Umständen eine etwas stärkere Grafikkarte lohnen
(auch wenn sie im jetzigen System ausgebremst wird). Etwa die HD 6870 um derzeit etwa 140€.

Hast du ein AM2+ Board? Vielleicht passt ein 90€ Phenom II X4 955BE aufs Board. Für insgesamt 230€ erhieltest du
schon einen netten Schub an Geschwindigkeit.

Bei einem Neukauf eines, sagen wir 600€ PCs, musst du halt überlegen, ob dich die etwaigen 85€ (HD5770) "Verlust" im
Zweit-PC (der sowieso nie wieder eingeschalten wird  ), stören. Oder ob du die HD5770 übernimmst, welche im neuen
PC evtl. recht schnell an ihre Grenzen getrieben wird...


----------



## JimBeam1 (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Ich denke, dass die HD5770 erstmal absolut reichen wird. Sie scheint ja (weil moderner) schneller zu sein als meine Alte (also GraKa mein ich) von daher ist sie eine Verbesserung. Kannst Du ungefähr einschätzen wieviel schneller, so ca. ich brauche keine hochwissenschaftliche Antwort, nur damit ich in etwa eine Vorstellung habe. Mit meiner Geforce 8800GTS 640 MB konnte ich Mafia 2 immerhin noch auf mittleren Details halbwegs flüssig spielen. Da dürfte die 5770 doch deutlich schneller sein, hoffe ich.

Ich denke in etwas einem Jahr werde ich mir eh einen komplett neuen Rechner zulegen, deshalb wäre eine teurere aktuell übertrieben.

Gruß
Jim


----------



## Fraggerick (4. Juli 2011)

in welcher auflösung spielst du? wenn der monitor kleiner als 22'' ist würde sich das upgrade eher weniger lohnen, je höher die auflösung, desto eher... aber schneller ist sie schon 

aber dx 11 ist schon deutlich hübscher als dx10 

ich würde an deiner stelle mal auf ebay gucken, die gibts für um die 60euro gebraucht, entweder von privat mit restgarantie oder von gewerblich mit einem jahr... so was zb Sapphire Grafikkarte HD5770 1GB Vapor-X '15' | eBay


----------



## JimBeam1 (4. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> in welcher auflösung spielst du? wenn der monitor kleiner als 22'' ist würde sich das upgrade eher weniger lohnen, je höher die auflösung, desto eher... aber schneller ist sie schon
> 
> aber dx 11 ist schon deutlich hübscher als dx10
> 
> ich würde an deiner stelle mal auf ebay gucken, die gibts für um die 60euro gebraucht, entweder von privat mit restgarantie oder von gewerblich mit einem jahr... so was zb Sapphire Grafikkarte HD5770 1GB Vapor-X '15' | eBay


 
Auch Dir danke für die Antwort.

Ich hab mir vorhin die HD5770 für gut 85 EURO neu bestellt.
Meine alte Karte ist ja putt, deshalb bin ich gezwungen zu upgraden. Ich denke, dass die Karte der beste Kompromiss für mich ist. Mein System wird voll ausgereizt, (eine noch schnellere wäre für meinen PC wohl übertrieben) sie ist preislich ziemlich günstig und scheinbar einiges besser, als meine alte Karte und da ich eh vorhabe mir in ca. einem Jahr einen komplett neuen Rechner zu gönnen wäre es ohnehin quatsch da über 100 EURO auszugeben. Auf meinem 22" Monitor konnte ich mit der alten Karte schon ordentlich zocken, auch höhere Auflösungen, und die HD5770 ist ja nochmal einiges schneller. Und wie Du sagst mit dx 11, die 8800 GTS hat ja dx10 unterstützt. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das bei Mafia 2 oder Crysis auf die Optik auswirkt. CSS dürfte wohl bei den Karten kaum einen Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## svd (4. Juli 2011)

Für eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 ist die HD5770 sicher super geeignet. Vermutlich bei sehr hohen bis maximalen Qualitätseinstellungen.
(Sonderlinge wie "Crysis 1", "Metro 2033" und Konsorten mal ausgenommen.  )

Herbboy ist seinerzeit von einer HD3870 auf eine HD5770 umgestiegen. Dabei hatten sich seine Bildwiederholraten quasi verdoppelt.
Die 8800GTS 640 liegt leistungsmäßig vlt. 10-15% unter der HD3870...


P.S.: Schade, gestern abend war mein Gehirn schon im Leerlauf. Hätte dir zur Überbrückung bis zum neuen PC eine 8800GTS 320 geben können. Ohne AA und AF ca. 5% langsamer als die GTS 640, mit Filtern allerdings schon fast 10%. Na, egal.


----------



## Fraggerick (4. Juli 2011)

ja, ich hab auch grad zwei 8800gt in ebay, aber son kleines upgrade ist doch immer was schönes


----------



## JimBeam1 (4. Juli 2011)

svd schrieb:


> Für eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 ist die HD5770 sicher super geeignet. Vermutlich bei sehr hohen bis maximalen Qualitätseinstellungen.
> (Sonderlinge wie "Crysis 1", "Metro 2033" und Konsorten mal ausgenommen.  )
> 
> *Herbboy ist seinerzeit von einer HD3870 auf eine HD5770 umgestiegen. Dabei hatten sich seine Bildwiederholraten quasi verdoppelt.*
> ...


 
Ja, ich erhoffe mir da auch einen Sprung. Bei meinen Recherchen gestern habe ich die wunderbare Seite "Hardware-Compare" gefunden. Da kann man zwei beliebige Grafikkarten leistungsmäßig vergleichen. Für einen Laien, der nicht ständig den Markt beobachtet ist das schon eine feine Seite. Daher weiß ich auch jetzt ,dass die HD 5770 teilweise doppelt bis dreifach so schnell ist, je nach Spiel UND frist darüber hinaus ca. 30% weniger Strom, als die 8800 GTS. Da hatte ich mich angesichts des günstigen Preises dann ziemlich schnell auf die 5770 festgelegt.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2011)

Ich kann das bestätigen, hatte vor ca 1,5 Jahren von auch mit einem "relativ guten" Dualcore die 5770 gekauft statt einer 3870, und selbst mit FullHD reichte das lange für maximale Details, dann wurd es so langsam kritisch und es gingen "nur" mittlere Details - mit Deiner Auflösung geht da (sofern das Spiel nicht wegen der CPU gebremst wird) sicher bei den meisten noch hohe Details.

HIer mein Bericht von damals: User-Review: lohnt neue Graka für Dualcoresystem? AMD 5770 vs. 3870 / NV 8800GT mit Spielebenchmarks!

inzwischen hab ich eine AMD 6870, weil ich auch nen Quadcore hab diese Kombination besser passt,zudem hab ich bei der Gelegenheit direkt eine sehr leise 6870 genommen (meine 5770 war recht laut bei Last)


----------



## JimBeam1 (5. Juli 2011)

Poah Leute, ich bin mehr als begeistert von meiner neuen Karte.
Hab gerade mal CSS ausprobiert, 180 fps sollten wohl reichen, ok aber das war jetzt noch kein Maßstab. Dann hab ich den Benchmark von Mafia2 gemacht und mit verschiedenen Einstellungen herumgeprobt. Ängstlich angefangen, war aber gar nicht nötig, wie sich herausstellen sollte.

Auflösung: 1680x1050 und *alle* Einstellungen auf hoch (selbst ApexPhysx) AF 16x und AA aus für mich sagenhafte 45 fps. Mit AA ein immerhin noch 34.

Mit meiner alten Karte bin ich auf mittleren Einstellungen - AF war glaub ich 4 fach und AA aus - auf 15 fps gekommen. Wenn das nicht mal ein erdrutschartiger Unterschied ist.

Fazit: bin mehr als nur zufrieden, so komm ich sicher noch locker bis ins nächste Jahr. Die nächsten Tage schaue ich irgendwann mal wie Crysis und ArmA so laufen.


----------



## JimBeam1 (6. Juli 2011)

Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber wie kann folgendes sein?

Nach den Benchmark-Tests bei Mafia 2 habe ich mal ab Mission 7 gespielt und es wurde zumindest phasenweise wieder etwas langsamer, oft zu Beginn einer Mission. 
Mission 8 ist es glaub ich, wo man nach dem illegalen Zigarettenverkauf die Holz-Bar von einer verfeindeten Gang abfackeln muß. Beim gemeinsamen Maschinengewehr-Geballer sinkt die performance dramatischst ab.

Ich spiel noch mit der ursprünglichen Version 1.0. Kann es evtl. daran liegen? Ich verstehe nicht warum die Benchmarks so super laufen. Auf höchsten Einstellungen (ohne AA) immerhin fast 50 fps und dann dieser Einbruch. Hat da jemand eine Erklärung für?


----------



## Fraggerick (6. Juli 2011)

mein system steht unten, und wenn ich schnell bei schneefall über den highway fahre bricht meine performance teilweise so derbe ein, das der nichma reagiert wenn ich ESC drücke... nur son beispiel dafür das mafia teilweise leistung frisst 

bei der mission könnten es die physikeffekte sein, die deinen rechner in die knie zwängen.

am anfang der mission isses dann wohl die festplatte bis der ram voll ist.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2011)

und wenn es nen Patch gibt, sollte man den auch nutzen


----------



## JimBeam1 (7. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> *mein system steht unten*, und wenn ich schnell bei schneefall über den highway fahre bricht meine performance teilweise so derbe ein, das der nichma reagiert wenn ich ESC drücke... nur son beispiel dafür das mafia teilweise leistung frisst
> 
> bei der mission könnten es die physikeffekte sein, die deinen rechner in die knie zwängen.
> 
> am anfang der mission isses dann wohl die festplatte bis der ram voll ist.


 
*Ist das gut?*
Ok, spaß beiseite, wenn sogar Dir das in manchen Spielsituationen mit der Keule passiert, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich werde mal Herbs weisen Rat befolgen und schauen, ob es patches gibt und dann die Mission nochmal spielen. Vielleicht bringt das ja auch was.


----------



## Fraggerick (7. Juli 2011)

is mafia 2 nicht ein steam game?


----------



## JimBeam1 (7. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> is mafia 2 nicht ein steam game?


 
Richtig, ist es! Dann wird das bestimmt automatisch aktualisiert, sobald ein Patch kommt, oder?
Sollte dem so sein, habe ich die aktuelle Version und muß halt mit den sporadischen Performance-Einbrüchen leben.


----------



## Fraggerick (7. Juli 2011)

probier mal physikeinstellungen... gibts die physix nicht eh nur mit nvidia karten? nicht das das das (  ) spiel langsamer macht

wird automatisch auf dem neusten stand gehalten.


----------



## JimBeam1 (7. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> probier mal physikeinstellungen... gibts die physix nicht eh nur mit nvidia karten? nicht das das das (  ) spiel langsamer macht
> 
> wird automatisch auf dem neusten stand gehalten.


 
Hmm, das wusste ich überhaupt nicht. Aber würde das im Spiel nicht automatisch erkannt, dass man eine ATI-Karte hat und die Option auf PhysX automatisch abschalten? Naja, wie dem auch sei, ich probiers mal damit diese Funktion auszuschalten. Ich vermute aber eher, dass der performance-Einbruch wirklich mit speziell dieser Szene zu tun hatte. Komisch ist nur, dass die Explosionen durch die Molotow-Cocktails superschnell dargestellt werden, (da denkt man eigentlich eher, das es zu Einbrüchen kommt) nur das MP-Geballer vorher total langsam wird.

Aber hier stehts tatsächlich, dass PhysX wohl nur mit NVidia Karten geht.

Ati und Physx? - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## Fraggerick (7. Juli 2011)

physx heist ja nur, das die physik über die gpu (grafik) berechnet wird. die normale physik wird über die cpu berechnet. was sein kann, ist das zb patronen hülsen und berechnung von einschlägen der vielen geschosse wirklich zu viel physik für deine cpu ist. die ist ja, verzeih mir, ein bisschen lahm...


----------



## JimBeam1 (7. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> physx heist ja nur, das die physik über die gpu (grafik) berechnet wird. die normale physik wird über die cpu berechnet. was sein kann, ist das zb patronen hülsen und berechnung von einschlägen der vielen geschosse wirklich zu viel physik für deine cpu ist. *die ist ja, verzeih mir, ein bisschen lahm*...


 

*Wie bitteeeee????*

Ok, ich verzeihe Dir, hast ja recht. Vor 4 Jahren lagen mir bei dem Rechner alle zu Füßen - heute wird man mit sowas ausgelacht.

Verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass die physX bei Nvidia Karten über die Grafikkarte berechnet wird und in meinem Fall, bei einer ATI Karte, über die cpu? (Bitte lach nicht zu laut, wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe, hab davon keine Ahnung.) Wenn das so wäre könnte der performance-Einbruch tatsächlich daran liegen. Ich werde die physik mal ausschalten und dann die Mission nochmal spielen. Vielleicht liegts ja wirklich daran.

Aber nochmal eine Frage, weil Du wirklich Ahnung von der Materie hast. Glaubst Du, dass mein System mit dieser Grafikkarte einigermaßen ausgewogen zusammengestellt ist, oder fällt irgendeine Komponente (evtl. die cpu) ggü. den Anderen dramatisch ab.


----------



## svd (7. Juli 2011)

Ja, auch Mafia 2 ist so ein Spiel, das von mehreren Prozessorkernen profitiert.

Weißt du vielleicht, welches Mainboard du hast? Evtl. kommt es sogar mit einigen AM3 Prozessoren zurecht.
Für ca. 60€ bekämst du einen 3.30 GHz Dreikerner, ab 70€ die ersten 3.0 GHz Vierkerner (allerdings Athlon II) 
und für 90€ einen ausgewachsenen Phenom II X4...


----------



## JimBeam1 (7. Juli 2011)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, auch Mafia 2 ist so ein Spiel, das von mehreren Prozessorkernen profitiert.
> 
> *Weißt du vielleicht, welches Mainboard du hast?* Evtl. kommt es sogar mit einigen AM3 Prozessoren zurecht.
> Für ca. 60€ bekämst du einen 3.30 GHz Dreikerner, ab 70€ die ersten 3.0 GHz Vierkerner (allerdings Athlon II)
> und für 90€ einen ausgewachsenen Phenom II X4...


 
Um Gottes Willen, mit solchen Fragen bin ich echt überfordert. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich die Verpackung noch habe. Zum Prozessor: wenn ich mir so einen Phenom II X4 gönnen würde hätte ich aber vermutlich bei der Grafikkarte eine Klasse zu tief gegriffen, oder? Im Grunde bin ich ja zufrieden mit meiner Performance. Ich hatte mich halt nur gewundert, dass die Leistung bei einer bestimmten Spielszene so in die Knie ging, obwohl der Benchmark-Test so gut verlief, aber Fraggerick hatte ja schon geschrieben, dass ihm das selbst mit seinem Rechner hier und da mal passiert.


----------



## svd (7. Juli 2011)

Oh, eigentlich musst du nur aufs Board schauen. Meistens ist die Modellnummer des Herstellers aufgedruckt.
Oft zwischen den PCI Slots. Aber ist ja nicht so schlimm.

Auch mit einem Vierkerner wäre die Grafikkarte noch in Ordnung, solange du vorläufig bei deinem Monitor bleibst. 
Die HD5770 ist ja durchaus fähig, selbst bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 genügend Bilder zu liefern. 
(Natürlich muss hie und da auf Filter und besonders rechenintensive Effekte verzichtet werden.)


----------



## Fraggerick (7. Juli 2011)

die physik geht über die cpu, bei physix ist nochmal eine schippe mehr geraffel was durch die gegend fliegt. ich weis nicht, ob man die physik (also das, was die cpu berechnet) getrennt runter stellen kann...

wenn du aber keine nvidia karte hast fliegt so oder so schonmal weniger durch die gegend (kannst ja mal youtube gucken, da gibts videos im vergleich mit und ohne physix) 

die cpu hat ja schon 3ghz und zwei kerne, da würd ich jetz kein geld fürn quad oder trippelcore ausgeben. spar und wart bis die neuen amds drausen sind. zumal fürn quad deine karte dann wieder zu lahm ist  

die cpu lässt sich mit einem intel c2d e6600 vergleichen und der ist auch schon ein halber q6600.

lange rede kurzer sinn: ohne schnellere grafik ist eine cpu rausgeworfenes geld. du hast einen dual mit 3ghz, spar auf einen neuen rechner.


----------

